# National Cyber Olympiad



## GeekyBoy (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey guys

I study in standard 8 in Kolkata.I have given my name for the national cyber olympiad.But I am confused about what to study for the olympiad.Please can some one advise me and give me some tips for the cyber olympiad?


----------



## GeekyBoy (Aug 12, 2006)

Please Guys help me!!

The competition is on the 24th.What do I have to study and what do I have to do to get good results?


----------



## pramod_kk (Aug 12, 2006)

You can download the sample paper here(syllabus included)
*www.sofworld.org/nsosampapers/8.pdf   123kb


----------



## Garbage (Aug 12, 2006)

u have to mention abt some more things...


----------



## samrulez (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey I also am taking this exam......seems to be really cool.....I'm taking the 9th level.......

Hey being a geek itself is a big qualification for da exam!!


----------



## DEBORUPA (Nov 17, 2007)

GeekyBoy said:
			
		

> Hey guys
> 
> I study in standard 4 in Surat.I have given my name for the national cyber olympiad.But I am confused about what to study for the olympiad.Please can some one advise me and give me some tips for the cyber olympiad?
> 
> ...


----------



## brijeshkasat (Jul 25, 2008)

*reguarding sample papers*

we want sample papers for studying. I am in class 3. how to go for it. Help out for it.



brijeshkasat said:


> we want sample papers for studying. I am in class 3. how to go for it. Help out for it .thanks


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: reguarding sample papers*

Hi Friends I Have Also Applied For This Exam

I am in 9th STD. Can I Get Any Sample Paper???


----------



## GeekyBoy (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: reguarding sample papers*



brijeshkasat said:


> we want sample papers for studying. I am in class 3. how to go for it. Help out for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [rApToR] (Aug 8, 2008)

I got 2nd rank in my city when I was in 8th standard.
My best friend was first !

We just sat in the exam with our general knowledge !
He he he


----------



## adityagarwal (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: reguarding sample papers*



Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> Hi Friends I Have Also Applied For This Exam
> 
> I am in 9th STD. Can I Get Any Sample Paper???


 
Well , I'm in 8th STD  
1. Go to www.sofworld.org.
2. Under the heading- National Cyber Olympiad , hover over  the tab ' Before NCO ' and click on sample papers.
3. Right click on your class (standard) and select the option 'Save target as'.
4. Save the file at your desired directory.
5. Open the file using Adobe Reader (or first download it from *www.adobe.com/products/reader/index.html


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: reguarding sample papers*

Here, All My Friends

Exam Is On 4th September. The Date Is Very Near, Can Anybody Tell Me What To Study?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Aug 23, 2008)

Check the syllabus page here. Duh! By the way, I'm participating too! Class XI Engineering. Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 23, 2008)

I am also participating  I am in IX Std.
btw i am also taking in unified olympiad,math olympiad,science olympiad as well as international assessments from australia(4)


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 23, 2008)

the paper is ****ing simple...the Computer section is the easiest...just do a little bit of maths...nothing more...nothing less...u'l surly qualify...lolz...


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 23, 2008)

Exactly - There is nothing we have to learn about computers.Just make sure that you practice Math problems.I myself got 3gold medals in cyber olympiad (10 gold medals in other international and national assessments) and i am winning cyber olympiad since the last 3 years.


----------



## gamer669 (Sep 4, 2008)

I can't understand what was CYBER in that. It should be CYBO-cum-Maths Olympiad.
Anyways Gave the paper today,some very idotic question asked. I wished something really coybo type


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 4, 2008)

Today I wrote the exam. The computer section was really easy. Just had to use my brains for the maths and logical and analytical part.


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 4, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Today I wrote the exam. The computer section was really easy. Just had to use my brains for the maths and logical and analytical part.


Can U Tell Me The Answer Of What Is Apache?


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 4, 2008)

^^ What is google ? 


_


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah Me 2 gave the exam today  It was very very easy
the answer of apache is that it is the most popular web server software 
I have solved all the questions correctly (I Checked them just now)


----------



## BrownPixel (Sep 5, 2008)

Can anyone please tell me where can i get the question paper for class 11 NCO held yesterday...? Or if anyone can get it (if you also gave the exam)
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 5, 2008)

@Varad- I'm in 8th.

Our question paper was different.

But the answer is, of course, it's a web server software.


----------



## karmanya (Sep 5, 2008)

Just gave the paper for class XI (maths), damn easy. Don't know why I never gave this before.
Did anyone notice the graph question- you had to find the distance b/w 2 marked points, though the scale of the graph was wrong. It said -7 on the y axis but if you count it was actually -8.
Also on the circle with the rectangle, you had to find the area of the shaded region, there was no region selected.
Left both blank. Otherwise I think i got all right.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 5, 2008)

Our school didnt tell us about anything like this.

WHAT THE ****


----------



## Pathik (Sep 5, 2008)

Is this thing only for schoolkids? When is it coming next?


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 5, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Is this thing only for schoolkids? When is it coming next?


National Cyber Olympiad is a nationwide talent search contest to identify and encourage cyber savvy talent amongst school children. It creates awareness about computers by bringing in an element of competition and inspires the younger generation to enhance their knowledge and comprehension of issues related to computers, information technology and to test their aptitude for taking up a career in computers in the future. 
*This is for students upto 12th Std.*


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Sep 5, 2008)

wow many kiddies here i didn't know about that


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey watch what you say man. Don't call us "kiddies".


----------



## gamer669 (Sep 7, 2008)

if do not mind answer this ques:
 transfer of message form souece computer to destination computer takes place by passing through how many layers of network ????????


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 7, 2008)

7 layers. APSTNDP

application, presentation, session, transport, network, data link, physical.


----------



## cooldip10 (Sep 7, 2008)

^^^ Now thats what a pro answers like..

In preliminary round I was 17th in city (Delhi) and 61st in India when I took the exam in 12th standard..

In second round my rank was 144. If you are in second round I must beware you of the maths section. They will test in that very very deeply..

BTW All the best for those who clear it to second round..


----------



## gamer669 (Sep 7, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> 7 layers. APSTNDP
> 
> application, presentation, session, transport, network, data link, physical.


I got that correct. You may call an intelligent guess.
Which class are you in ?

One more ques:
IN internet, which wing is responisble for allocating resources ?
1>IAB
2>IETF
3>Inter NIC
4>None of these

I thought it was IAB. Is it correct ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 7, 2008)

24th ? WTH ? I forgot to register 
This would be the only year I write that olympiad as a REAL geek.

When I was in 8th, I stood 109th all India, mainly through the Logical and Analytical reasoning section, my strong point.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 7, 2008)

> Which class are you in ?


Third year computer science engineering.  This stuff is part of my syllabus. I knew there were 7 layers but we study them in depth out here. And its pretty interesting, too.


----------



## sourav (Sep 10, 2008)

i need the answers of the computer section of 8th cyber olympiad for class xi

plz post quickly, i want to know if my answers are correct.......


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Hey watch what you say man. Don't call us "kiddies".



ok ji teenagers....ab khush


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 10, 2008)

Now that's much better.


----------



## sourav (Sep 10, 2008)

answers plzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 10, 2008)

Post your questions if you need answers.


----------



## sourav (Sep 11, 2008)

A method used for converting files from binary to ascii, in order to be sent across the internet via e-mail is?
a)unicode
b)uuencode
c)encode
d)barcode
e)none

an expert system that could find any bugs in any software uses...
a)artificial intelligence
b)smart system
c)extra processors
d)all of these
e)none

artificial intelligence is an outcome of which generation?
a)third
b)second
c)fifth
d)fourth
e)none

an intelligent tutoring system can
a)understand the student's understanding level
b)give intelligent tutions
c)have more homework done
d)handle many students at a time
e)none

the global positioning system is
a)constellation of satellite around earth
b)a computer marking positions
c)a robot
d)a radar
e)none

the pop-up window that nags the user on opening and application is
a)spyware
b)freeware
c)annoyware
d)shareware
e)none

the info that gets stored on the hard disk when you visit a website is
a)module
b)history
c)cookie
d)cyber information
e)none

in order to save a link to a web page we use
a)bookmark
b)save option
c)link
d)store
e)none

.......is a network device that provides a central connection point for cables from workstation, servers and other devices
a)switch
b)bridge
c)router
d)scanner
e)none

the...stores the files or runs the applications in a client-server model of lan
a)client
b)server
c)modem
d)wires
e)none

then way in which the layout of connected devices on a network is done is referred as
a)topology
b)setting
c)connecting
d)networking
e)none

SLIP stands for...
a)serial line internet protocol
b)system line inter protocol
c)serial live international programme
d)system live international protocol
e)none

.....technology is a high speed enhancement provided to gsm networks
a)edu
b)edge
c)vertex
d)line
e)none

being able to exchange info in live or realtime by linking up two or more computers is possible by
a)e-mail
b)video-conferencing
c)chatting
d)all of these
e)none

posting the completed web pages on the internet is called...
a)web posting
b)web poster
c)web postmaster
d)web hosting
e)none

what could the term "bread crumb tail" mean in internet terminology?
a)a website's history
b)history of internet
c)a navigation tool that allows a user to see where the current page is in relation to the website's hierarchy
d)the history of pages visited by a user
e)none

the text in html may b further styles with
a)word art
b)cascading style sheets
c)style sheets
d)style elements
e)none

a dog chasing a rabbit, which has a start of 45m, jumps 3m everytime the rabbit jumps 2m. in how many jumps does the dog overtake the rabbit
a)90
b)45
c)30
d)15
e)none

which shows the functions correctly listed in order from widest to narrowest graphs?
a)y=-7x2, y=-1/7x2, y=3/4x2, y=5x2
b)y=-1/7x2, y=3/4x2, y=5x2, y=-7x2
c)y=3/4 x2, y=-1/7x2, y=5x2, y=-7x2
d)y=-7x2, y=-5x2, y=-1/7 x2, y=3/4 x2

a tower is 100m high, its shadow is x meters shorter when the sun's altitude is 60 degrees than whenit is 45 degrees. find the value of x
a)42.26m
b)53.63m
c)62.73m
d)38.52m
e)none

there is a questions on a line
if point p = square root of x, which point is closest to the value os x?
a)point a
b)point b
c)point c
d)point d
e)none

thanks in advence


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 11, 2008)

*I Have Tried to attempt and answer few of the questions.They MAYbe wrong,because I am just in 9th *

being able to exchange info in live or realtime by linking up two or more computers is possible by
a)e-mail
b)video-conferencing
c)chatting
d)all of these
e)none
Answer - b

A method used for converting files from binary to ascii, in order to be sent across the internet via e-mail is?
a)unicode
b)uuencode
c)encode
d)barcode
e)none
answer - a

the pop-up window that nags the user on opening and application is
a)spyware
b)freeware
c)annoyware
d)shareware
e)none
answer - e


in order to save a link to a web page we use
a)bookmark
b)save option
c)link
d)store
e)none
answer - c


----------



## sourav (Sep 11, 2008)

i think,the last two of ur answers are not correct
the pop-up window that nags the user on opening and closing an application is annoyware(wikipedia)
but annoyware is a kind of shareware!

in order to save a link to a webpage we use.....how is that link??


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 11, 2008)

Actually I thought It is called Ad-ware so I chose none..


----------



## gamer669 (Sep 13, 2008)

to save a link we use bookmark guys !!! Make Correction .

And it si annoyware  not ad-ware


----------



## gamer669 (Oct 19, 2008)

HI guys, 
NCO results are out but website is not showing my results. when i enter roll no. it says record does not exists. What the hell is this ! 
If yo have same problem, tell me guys. or if you can see it then also tell me !!!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 19, 2008)

LOL I've forgotten my roll no....
I'll have to wait for the results to be announced in school....


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 20, 2008)

i am too waiting for the results which will be announced in school after diwali... did u guys got the result.....


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 20, 2008)

i gt my result - 29/50 ....nt gd


----------



## The Conqueror (Oct 21, 2008)

I got my result  I got first rank in school however,marks are *not* mentioned in NCO results online - sofworld.org


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 21, 2008)

^^Congrats... 
So you've made it to the 2nd round?


----------



## ambar08 (Oct 21, 2008)

well, i'm in 6th but WHEN THE HELL WILL THE RESULTS COME IN

dont direct me to sofworld.com the site contains nothing but junk

sof world is most worst site the only thing there is um.... junk   


is there a site for results


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 21, 2008)

^^ 

"junk"


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 21, 2008)

ambar08 said:


> well, i'm in 6th but WHEN THE HELL WILL THE RESULTS COME IN
> 
> dont direct me to sofworld.com the site contains nothing but junk
> 
> ...



How can a site other than sofworld put up the results?
And AFAIK, they haven't put up the results of any class except 8th.


----------



## redhat (Oct 21, 2008)

@BetaTesting : send sofworld a mail stating your name and school's name they will send you your school code back, then you can check your result online...
Last year, i lost my roll no. so thats what i did.. and got a swift reply... I had topped my school


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 21, 2008)

^^Thanks.
err... their e- mail address?
I forgot that too....


----------



## mrintech (Oct 22, 2008)

i remeber i gave this in my 11th lass and secured 14 th rank in chattisgarh state


----------



## ambar08 (Nov 15, 2008)

beta testing said:


> How can a site other than sofworld put up the results?
> And AFAIK, they haven't put up the results of any class except 8th.


Now they have the results with them but i fergot my school code


----------



## markheim (Dec 6, 2008)

how many students qualify to the second round?is it 500?heard they are increasin d no this yr..


----------



## gamer669 (Dec 6, 2008)

nah! only top 500 qualify .
Bad luck for me , i got 501 AI rank


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 7, 2008)

Don't worry I gave my Cyber Olympiad exams when I was class 6. the exams are based on general and regular computer experiences most of them. but dunno about now. maybe you should ask the Olympiad conducting teacher to give you a official Olympiad practice book. I got one for within RS.100 . Best of luck to all of you


----------



## max_demon (Dec 7, 2008)

i got 65%


----------

